# Betta Art commissions



## Asira

Hello everyone 
Since I finally have vacation, I want to make (free) drawings.
I can draw anything, from betta's to even dragons, black/white or color. (My favourite kind of drawing is realistic)
For example, I can even draw a dragon version of your betta.

Just call it and I'll draw it :-D.


Waiting list:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
*If this list is full, I will not take new commissions until I've done all the drawings.*

Because I don't have a lot of pictures of examples, here's a 'Tribal fantasy Betta'









And if you want, I can add some photoshop to it in your favourite color 









And I like to make some photoshops too, for example, your betta flying in a magical forest? I'll make anything for you :-D.


----------



## a123andpoof

Could you draw Kinzoku for me? Feel free to do whatever style you want! I would like it in color though since I adore his coloring.


----------



## Asira

Hi a123andpoof,
Is it okay if I turned the photo horizontally? It's really hard for me to draw anything facing the left


----------



## Indigo Betta

would you mind doing ellis? heres some pictures sorry their facing left you can flip it horizontally if you want


----------



## Asira

Waiting list:
1. a123andpoof - Kinzoku - colored
2. Indigo Betta - Ellis - colored
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I would like a colored one please


----------



## Asira

Indigo betta, I'm going to draw the 3rd picture because Ellis has a very beautiful eye color


----------



## Haleigh

I would love a colored picture of Catullus!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Indigo betta, I'm going to draw the 3rd picture because Ellis has a very beautiful eye color



Thank You I do like his eyes


----------



## Asira

Waiting list:
1. a123andpoof - Kinzoku - colored 
2. Indigo Betta - Ellis - colored 
3. Haleigh - Catullus - colored
4.
5.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah turning him is totally fine!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Please do Breme.


----------



## Asira

Waiting list:
1. a123andpoof - Kinzoku - colored 
2. Indigo Betta - Ellis - colored 
3. Haleigh - Catullus - colored
4. LebronTheBetta - Breme - tribal
5.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, sorry. May you do a tribal one like yours?


----------



## eemmais

Could you draw Neptune? Thanks


----------



## Minnieservis

I'm posting for when there is a spot open on your list. Beautiful drawing!


----------



## Bailmint

Could you do milo?








If you can, could I get a dragon/betta one?


----------



## Bailmint

Well, when you have a spot open XD


----------



## Asira

You know what? I'll make an exception for Bailmint and Minnieservis :-D

Waiting list:
1. a123andpoof - Kinzoku - colored 
2. Indigo Betta - Ellis - colored 
3. Haleigh - Catullus - colored
4. LebronTheBetta - Breme - tribal
5. eenmais - Neptune - ? (colored/black&white/tribal/or anything you'd like)
6. Bailmint - Milo - dragon/betta 
7. Minnieservis - ? - ?

And from now on, *no more requests!*


----------



## Asira

Oh, and Bailmint, can you tell me some things about the character of Milo? So I can work them up in the dragon


----------



## Asira

Here you go a123andpoof :-D


----------



## justmel

I just want to say beautiful work Asria. I'll be keeping my eye open & hope to catch it if you open more spots when you finish your current list. I love you style, it's really different from anything else I've see people doing on here so far.


----------



## Bailmint

Thanks Asira! DD lol he is tough and will fight if he has to, but such a sweet heart! He also likes attention X3


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh thank you so much!!! Can you draw my Absolem? I guess just a normal drawing will be good  thanks again!



















He is like the least photogenic of all my bettas. I hope these pics are enough


----------



## Asira

justmel said:


> I just want to say beautiful work Asria. I'll be keeping my eye open & hope to catch it if you open more spots when you finish your current list. I love you style, it's really different from anything else I've see people doing on here so far.


Thank you :-D


----------



## KirbyTSnail

*I was wondering if you could draw my fish?*

























When you have time, I was hoping you could draw my betta, Cetus. I don't think you can tell from the pictures, but he has sapphire eyes. His body seems to change color in light. Anyways, I was hoping it would be in color, and you can do whatever style you want as long as it is realistic. I was also wondering if you were open to drawing apple snails? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Bailmint

Also, could you add some blue photoshop to Milo's? (I feel pushy now XD)


----------



## Asira

KirbyTSnail, I'll draw anything, you will be the first on the next list.
Bailmint, I'll make two versions and than you chose which one you like most, but it is going to take some time because I'm just in the beginning of drawing 2.

I'm going to sleep now, here in the Netherlands it's 11pm.


----------



## Bailmint

Asira said:


> KirbyTSnail, I'll draw anything, you will be the first on the next list.
> Bailmint, I'll make two versions and than you chose which one you like most, but it is going to take some time because I'm just in the beginning of drawing 2.
> 
> I'm going to sleep now, here in the Netherlands it's 11pm.


Kk


----------



## KirbyTSnail

Asira said:


> KirbyTSnail, I'll draw anything, you will be the first on the next list.
> Bailmint, I'll make two versions and than you chose which one you like most, but it is going to take some time because I'm just in the beginning of drawing 2.
> 
> I'm going to sleep now, here in the Netherlands it's 11pm.


ok thank you! Please don't feel rushed to make my drawing. PS, I love your artwork


----------



## a123andpoof

Oh wow! That is amazing!


----------



## Asira

a123andpoof said:


> Oh wow! That is amazing!


Thanks


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'll be here when you have another slot open.


----------



## snowflake311

That could be a really cool tatoo. 




Asira said:


> Hello everyone
> Since I finally have vacation, I want to make (free) drawings.
> I can draw anything, from betta's to even dragons, black/white or color. (My favourite kind of drawing is realistic)
> For example, I can even draw a dragon version of your betta.
> 
> Just call it and I'll draw it :-D.
> 
> 
> Waiting list:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> *If this list is full, I will not take new commissions until I've done all the drawings.*
> 
> Because I don't have a lot of pictures of examples, here's a 'Tribal fantasy Betta'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want, I can add some photoshop to it in your favourite color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I like to make some photoshops too, for example, your betta flying in a magical forest? I'll make anything for you :-D.


----------



## MattsBettas

I would definitely want to get one once you are open again. They're awesome.


----------



## Asira

Thanks everyone :-D
Hmm, I'm not really in a drawing mood today, there is not really a high chance of me drawing anymore today, it is already 7pm here...


----------



## Asira

Hi everyone :-D

I'm really sorry it's taking such a long time, it has been a really busy week for me.
I hope I can work on the drawings in the next couple of days :-D 
Thanks everyone for being patient


----------



## BlueInkFish

me me me!


----------



## Asira

litelboyblu said:


> me me me!


I'm not taking requests anymore.

Waiting list at this moment:
Indigo Betta - Ellis - colored - *working on*
Haleigh - Catullus - colored
LebronTheBetta - Breme - tribal
eenmais - Neptune - ?
Bailmint - Milo - dragon/betta + blue
Minnieservis - Absolem - colored


----------



## Asira

Here's Ellis :-D Hope you like him Indigo Betta


----------



## Asira

Waiting list at this moment :-D
Haleigh - Catullus - colored *just started*
LebronTheBetta - Breme - tribal
eenmais - Neptune - ?
Bailmint - Milo - dragon/betta + blue
Minnieservis - Absolem - colored


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Here's Ellis :-D Hope you like him Indigo Betta


Thank you so much I Love it! its so beautiful and detailed :grin:


----------



## Asira

Happy you like it


----------



## sushiisaboss75

These r amazing! Could u please do my boy Leo?


----------



## sushiisaboss75

This is another pic of Leo.


----------



## Asira

Thanks, but sorry, *I'm not taking requests anymore*. 
Maybe after I've done the current list, but really want to draw my own fish too and other stuff etc. 
But you will hear whenever I have free spots


----------



## Asira

I'm finally understanding why I'm not motivated at all to make the next drawing, I just don't like drawing from pictures and then drawing the exact same thing! It's not challenging at all, or motivating me to draw. 
So I hope it's okay if I made Catullus and Absolem as Betta dragons (because that's what I'm going to make)?


----------



## Minnieservis

Asira said:


> I'm finally understanding why I'm not motivated at all to make the next drawing, I just don't like drawing from pictures and then drawing the exact same thing! It's not challenging at all, or motivating me to draw.
> So I hope it's okay if I made Catullus and Absolem as Betta dragons (because that's what I'm going to make)?



Totally fine with me! That would be awesome and fit his personality well  thank you so much!!


----------



## Haleigh

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Asira

Catullus the betta dragon :-D! I'm sorry about the picture quality, I'll try to get a better picture when it's sunny again  He's not really posing because he's the first betta dragon I made, so I have to find out how they look from other sides. But here he is! :-D









Pectoral fins: wings
Ventral fins: infront of the arms
Dorsal fin: on the head and a longer version on the back
Caudal fin: at the end of the tail
Anal fin: almost at the end of the tail
Gills: on the neck


----------



## Asira

Didn't have to wait long for the sun :-D


----------



## Asira

Waiting list at this moment 
LebronTheBetta - Breme - tribal
eenmais - Neptune - Betta dragon
Bailmint - Milo - Betta dragon + blue ps
Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Didn't have to wait long for the sun :-D



wow your dragons are awesome:shock:


----------



## Asira

Thank you :-D


----------



## Haleigh

Wow! Thank you so much! I love it!!


----------



## Asira

LebronTheBetta, here's tribal Breme :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta

He's beautiful! Thank you so much!


----------



## TiffanyP

When you have more space open, let me know - I'd love a picture of one or both of my boys  You do great work!


----------



## Asira

Thank you! I'll let you know whenever I've spots open, and it'll always be in my signature how many there are open 

*Waiting list at this moment*
eenmais - Neptune - Betta dragon
Bailmint - Milo - Betta dragon + blue ps
Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon

I think I might add backgrounds...


----------



## Asira

I'm really sorry it's taking so long.. Neptune's drawing will probably be done today.


----------



## Asira

Neptune the Betta dragon ! :-D 










If you wonder what those moons/stars are, Betta dragons live on the planet 'Sada Grahera', a planet that has Saturn rings.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Whoa that is AWESOME. I can't draw better than you.


----------



## Asira

Perry the platypus said:


> Whoa that is AWESOME. I can't draw better than you.


Thanks 
Maybe more practice?


----------



## Asira

Milo the Betta dragon is done!! :-D

Here's the normal version 









And this is the blue version you requested


----------



## Bailmint

thanks


----------



## Asira

Hi everyone :-D,

I'm taking commissions from now on again. They will all be colored, unless you don't want that.
I mostly want to draw Betta dragons, because they're so much fun to draw. One drawing takes a minimum of one day, most of the time a little more because I have a very busy life . 
If you want me to draw something else or a different animal, that's okay too, and if you want I can make a dragon version of that too, but it's not necessary. *I also draw characters of RP's, or your own made up creatures, if that's what you want, fill in the second form.*
It could be that you really, and I mean really badly want a normal drawing of your betta, that's okay, but your drawing is going to take longer because it can be a little boring to draw for me...
Oh, and btw, the list of commissions is 'unlimited' until I get a burn-out haha.

*Important:* 
- I want really clear pictures of what you want me to draw, and with bettas, I prefer flare pictures so their colors are better to be seen.
- Drawings I make are © Asira/Jisca and you can only use and/or copy them if you ask my permission, the user I made the drawing for can of course use it for anything but will have to give me credit. 

Fill in this form please otherwise I will not take your commission.

Username:
Name of animal:
Species of animal:
Dragon version: Yes/No (please say yes when the species is betta)
Colored: Yes/No
Background: White/Anything of choice
Other/Extras: 
Reference picture:









Username:
Name of animal/creature: (isn't necessary)
Species or the form of the animal: (*sample 1:* Eastern dragon with horns and a mane, *sample 2:* Fire elemental wolf with a sapphire jewel on forehead)
Colors of animal: 
Background: White/Anything of choice
Others/Extras:
Reference picture if you have one:










For examples of my drawings take a look through the pages of this thread (or take a look at my Deviant art account: http://asirasbettas.deviantart.com/)

*The list at this moment:*
1. Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon (colored)
2. Someone on DA - ? - ? (didn't make choice yet)


----------



## TiffanyP

Username: TiffanyP
Name of animal: Gaston
Species of animal: Betta
Dragon version: Yes, or if you want to experiment with something else, go right ahead  Interpret him as you see fit, I'm not picky at all
Colored: Yes
Background: Anything of choice
Other/Extras: Just have fun with it 
Reference picture: 
Here's his photobucket album with pictures from all angles: http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/tiffanyp2007/library/Gaston?sort=2&page=1

And a video of him flaring at himself in his tank reflection (I had to film from afar or else he'd be distracted by me and want food haha also if you click the HD button it'll go into focus so you can see better): https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153128004815193&l=1897405358799236651

Thank you


----------



## Asira

'Background: Anything of choice' doesn't really help me... I meant with it that people would say something like this: 'Sitting on a big rock in the middle of a river' or 'Playing in a field of pink echinacea' or 'Swimming in a very clear lake'... Maybe you could make something up like that or do you want me to make it a surprise?


----------



## TiffanyP

Oh haha I was meaning that it should be anything of your choice  I think art is a relatively under-appreciated field and I don't feel it should have too many limits put on it - so I'll supply the inspiration in the form of Gaston, and you interpret him and draw him however you'd like  I'm not picky at all and I like surprises. Have fun with it!


----------



## Asira

Okay :-D

*The list at this moment:*
Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon (colored)
Someone on DA - ? - ? (didn't make choice yet)
TiffanyP - Gaston - Betta dragon (colored)


----------



## justmel

I feel an artist should have a lot of freedom, just like TiffanyP, so I will give you what I can, but if you feel something would look better or are feeling something else at the time please feel free to do what comes to you. Your art is way to good for me to try and give you direction!

Username: justmel
Name of animal: Helios
Species of animal: super deltatail betta
Dragon version: Yes/No (please say yes when the species is betta) Either is fine. I love you dragon betta pics, I love you fantasy betta pics, and would equally love a normal betta pic of this guy too.
Colored: Yes please
Background: Being a sun god I would love to have something sun or sky related to go with his name. 
Other/Extras: Anything you feel would make the pic look complete
Reference picture: I loaded a couple pics for you. Hope they are ok. If his cellophane coloring is difficult to figure out just let me know, I can choose another betta.


----------



## Asira

No color can be that hard, I always compare al my pencils that come close to the color close to the pic, to figure out which pencils are the best. 
I always use layers of about 3-5 colors to get the colors right, and that isn't really hard when you have 120 colors haha...
This is the place where I draw btw, and you see I'm busy with Absolem


----------



## Asira

Oh, and another thing, it doesn't matter how many commissions a user has had from me


----------



## justmel

In the future I might have another one for you, but will PM you about it when the time comes. I was thinking about using one of your tribal fantasy bettas in a tattoo if you wouldn't mind. But like I said, that will be down the road a little ways, got to let others get in here and get a chance.

My daughter would be jealous of both your set up & your skill. She'll get there though, just so long as she doesn't give up & keep drawing.


----------



## Skyewillow

Username: Skyewillow
Name of animal: The Gruffalo
Species of animal: DTEE betta
Dragon version: Yes/No (please say yes when the species is betta) yes, please
Colored: Yes/No, please
Background: garden or forest
Other/Extras: 
Reference picture:
one photo with flash, one without


----------



## Asira

The list at this moment:
Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon (colored) - surprise background
Someone on DA - ? - ? (didn't make choice yet) - ?
TiffanyP - Gaston - Betta dragon (colored) - surprise background
justmel - Helios - Betta dragon (colored) - something that makes him look like a sun god
Skyewillow - The Gruffalo - Betta dragon (colored) - in a garden or forest


----------



## Asira

Do you guys think horns would be cool on betta dragons? I mean something metal looking, or gold?


----------



## Perry the platypus

You've got an iPad too? And I think horn will work good on specific types of dragons like winged ones...may you do Perry as a dragon? I love your drawings!!











Username: Perry the platypus
Name of animal/creature: Perry
Species or the form of the animal: Winged dragon!!!
Colors of animal: colors in the picture. Teal, blue and black.
Background: White
Others/Extras: I'd love a wolf friend to go next to her
Reference picture if you have one: Its the one on the top.

I hope this isn't too much for you!!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Asira said:


> Do you guys think horns would be cool on betta dragons? I mean something metal looking, or gold?


Horns would be awesome on Gruff!


----------



## Asira

Perry the platypus said:


> You've got an iPad too? And I think horn will work good on specific types of dragons like winged ones...may you do Perry as a dragon? I love your drawings!!
> 
> Username: Perry the platypus
> Name of animal/creature: Perry
> Species or the form of the animal: Winged dragon!!!
> Colors of animal: colors in the picture. Teal, blue and black.
> Background: White
> Others/Extras: I'd love a wolf friend to go next to her
> Reference picture if you have one: Its the one on the top.
> 
> I hope this isn't too much for you!!!


Maybe Blayze the Firewolf as wolf friend? Because I think that would be really cool


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yeah. I'd love that. Thanks.


----------



## Asira

I probably have no time in the weekend to draw, because I'm having friends coming over both days.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Really? My friend is coming over on Sunday. What are the odds? :-D


----------



## justmel

Asire, take your time & enjoy your friends!

As for horn on the dragons, I think that would mostly be up to the artist & what looks right each time. You are welcome to try horns on Helios or leave them out.


----------



## Asira

Turns out the other friend is coming over Monday, so I'll have time to draw tomorrow, yay! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!!


----------



## Asira

Asira said:


>


I'm really bored and it's 11.30 PM so I tried something:










What do you think?


----------



## justmel

It's neat, the water looks more like a reflection, but I think it takes away from the rest of it to much. The sky seems cut off & a lot darker. Without the black the picture looks more open and fresh in a way. It could really work well for some pictures though. Would look great if you did a night sky and bordered it black like this.


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow! that effect is really cool!


----------



## Fenghuang

I've lurked this thread for a while now, and I have to say, you are a wonderful artist, Asira. I'm envious.


----------



## TiffanyP

I agree with justmel, Asira - I think it's cool, but it does kind of take away from the picture as a whole. If the entire background was black, like a starry sky I think it would be better, but there's such a contrast in the lightness of what you drew and the darkness of the black 

I also agree with Fenghuang - you are an amazing artist


----------



## Asira

Thanks for your opinion. I know the black is kinda too much of a contrast, if I have some time, I could try and stretch the picture over the black, making it one picture and not see the black around anymore.


----------



## justmel

Try it Asira. That might make a big difference. Besides you are the artist, so you should experiment with your art whenever the mood strikes you!


----------



## Asira

The Betta dragon is going to be a species on its own, I'm going to make a lot of information about them and growth drawings. I've made a 5 minute drawing of how a fry/baby looks like:


----------



## justmel

OMG, that is just TOO cute! Good idea for a role play too, dragon bettas. I know that's one my daughter would likely get into.


----------



## Asira

justmel said:


> OMG, that is just TOO cute! Good idea for a role play too, dragon bettas. I know that's one my daughter would likely get into.


I'll maybe start a RP once I made all information about them, I think I should make a website once that's done :-D 
Is your daughter on this forum too then?


----------



## justmel

No, but a RP like that might just get her to join! lol, she loves to role play and in very active on a couple forums like that. Even runs a few role plays herself.

On a totally different matter. I checked out your web page & think it's awesome you are a mother/daughter team. I do all the work, but Vivian (my teenage daughter) has a lot of say in who gets breed and naming all our bettas. I love having something to be able to do with my baby girl.


----------



## Mashiro

Will you please draw a colored version of my betta? His name is Pharaoh.


----------



## Asira

justmel said:


> No, but a RP like that might just get her to join! lol, she loves to role play and in very active on a couple forums like that. Even runs a few role plays herself.
> 
> On a totally different matter. I checked out your web page & think it's awesome you are a mother/daughter team. I do all the work, but Vivian (my teenage daughter) has a lot of say in who gets breed and naming all our bettas. I love having something to be able to do with my baby girl.


Me and my mother always share all the work 50/50 (also with buying things like the tanks and food, we share the prices 50/50 too), we always decide everything together (like names).


----------



## Asira

Mashiro said:


> Will you please draw a colored version of my betta? His name is Pharaoh.


I would appreciate it if you filled in this form 

Username: 
Name of animal: 
Species of animal: 
Dragon version: Yes/No 
Colored: Yes/No
Background: White or anything of your choice
Other/Extras:


----------



## Mashiro

Whoops! Sorry about that!

Username: Mashiro
Name of animal: Pharaoh
Species of animal: Betta
Dragon version: No
Colored: Yes
Background: Plain white is fine
Other/Extras: Please write his name on the drawing somewhere in cute letters!


----------



## Asira

The list at this moment:
Minnieservis - Absolem - Betta dragon (colored) - surprise background
Someone on DA - ? - ? (didn't make choice yet) - ?
TiffanyP - Gaston - Betta dragon (colored) - surprise background
justmel - Helios - Betta dragon (colored) - something that makes him look like a sun god
Skyewillow - The Gruffalo - Betta dragon (colored) - in a garden or forest
Perrytheplatypus - Perry + Blayze the wolf - Betta dragon - white
Mashiro - Pharaoh - betta - white + name


----------



## PonyJumper101

Username: PonyJumper101
Name of animal: Tsunami
Species of animal: Betta
Dragon version: No
Colored: Yes
Background: White/no background
Other/Extras: would love a flaring drawing!


----------



## PonyJumper101

Sorry forgot to add this picture!


----------



## Asira

Hey guys! Here's a new sea creature I just designed that lives on the planet Sada Grahera too (just like the betta dragon).


----------



## Perry the platypus

WHOA THAT IS AWESOME!! I don't know why you said I am a good drawer when you can do this MASTERPIECE!!! :dunno:


----------



## Asira

Perry the platypus said:


> WHOA THAT IS AWESOME!! I don't know why you said I am a good drawer when you can do this MASTERPIECE!!! :dunno:


Thank you :-D 
Why don't we PM and I'll think of all kinds of tips and tricks for you to improve your skills (which I think are already awesome).

That drawing of the sea creature only took me 30 minutes to make...


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, alright. :-D I'm not the best, I I'm pretty fast.


----------



## eemmais

Asira said:


> Neptune the Betta dragon ! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wonder what those moons/stars are, Betta dragons live on the planet 'Sada Grahera', a planet that has Saturn rings.


Wow!!! That is amazing! Thank you so so much!!!! :thankyou:


----------



## cowboy

If you find the time and desire to fit in another I just absolutely love the purple fish you showed as an example. I can wait years it's just that cool!!


----------



## Asira

cowboy said:


> If you find the time and desire to fit in another I just absolutely love the purple fish you showed as an example. I can wait years it's just that cool!!


Spots are still open . 
But waiting times will get longer as school will start in about a week, and since I do 'gymnasium' (in the Netherlands it's the hardest kind of school where you have to be really smart), I don't think I will have really a lot of time, but I absolutely love drawing, and eventually every drawing will be made. So please, request something :-D


----------



## ismintis

If you have time could you draw my cats as the baby betta dragons? 

Username: ismintis
Name of animal: Micah and Milo
Species of animal: cats, but as betta fish please
Dragon version: *Yes*/No (please say yes when the species is betta) Yes, can you make them as the baby dragons playing with each other or swimming around each other?
Colored: *Yes*/No
Background: White/*Anything of choice*-maybe in a pond or lake where you can see the bottom with little plants and shells
Other/Extras: In case that was confusing, Micah and Milo are my cats, but I would love them as the betta dragons. The babies are so cute I would love to see them playing with each other too. 
Reference picture: Micah can be black and cream/orange and Milo is shades of orange, both have gold eyes 
Here is a pic for their colors if you want a reference:


----------



## Asira

Haha, that sounds really funny, cats as baby betta dragons :-D I'll try to give them the color markings the cats have.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!


----------



## Asira

Perry the platypus said:


> Yay!


Uhh, 'yay' for what actually? :-? I have no idea now on what you're responding?


----------



## Perry the platypus

The more drawings, the better!! :-D :-D


----------



## cowboy

Asira said:


> Spots are still open .
> But waiting times will get longer as school will start in about a week, and since I do 'gymnasium' (in the Netherlands it's the hardest kind of school where you have to be really smart), I don't think I will have really a lot of time, but I absolutely love drawing, and eventually every drawing will be made. So please, request something :-D


Thanks! Pls reserve me a spot and I will supply specifics tonight. Thanks!!!

School comes first though


----------



## Asira

cowboy said:


> Thanks! Pls reserve me a spot and I will supply specifics tonight. Thanks!!!
> 
> School comes first though



Take your time, there are unlimited spots left :-D

Edit: BTW, I have no idea when it's 'tonight' in Canada, something like, about 8 hours? Here in Holland it is 10:30 PM.


----------



## ismintis

Asira said:


> Haha, that sounds really funny, cats as baby betta dragons :-D I'll try to give them the color markings the cats have.


Thanks so much! :lol: I know it's a weird request...sorry!


----------



## Asira

ismintis said:


> Thanks so much! :lol: I know it's a weird request...sorry!


Don't say sorry because I love this request :-D


----------



## ismintis

Asira said:


> Don't say sorry because I love this request :-D


Alrighty, I can't wait! You're a wonderful artist


----------



## Skyewillow

Baby betta dragon kitties? That sounds adorable!! I can't wait to see how that turns out!


----------



## justmel

Hey Asria, my daughter has made it home from staying with her best friend for awhile. Told her about your bettas dragons & showed her some of your pics. She is in awe & interested in a dragon betta RP as I suspected she would be. She hasn't picked a betta yet, but wants to know if she can be put on the list to have one drawn up for use in the RP if you do start one. She also wanted to know if you might be able to draw 2 betta dragons in one pic with the background like the world they are from. If you want to put her on the list I will fill out your form for her.


----------



## Asira

justmel said:


> Hey Asria, my daughter has made it home from staying with her best friend for awhile. Told her about your bettas dragons & showed her some of your pics. She is in awe & interested in a dragon betta RP as I suspected she would be. She hasn't picked a betta yet, but wants to know if she can be put on the list to have one drawn up for use in the RP if you do start one. She also wanted to know if you might be able to draw 2 betta dragons in one pic with the background like the world they are from. If you want to put her on the list I will fill out your form for her.


Yeah, that's totally fine. But she do has to keep in mind I have to make the website and all the information about them. I will start a RP after that.


----------



## justmel

Yes, she understands that. She hasn't made a website, but she has done all the research and set up needed to start role plays of her own. She just said to let you know that's ok, just let me know the info when you are finished and she will join.

Username: justmel (my daughter)
Name of animal: Monster (blue & white) & Prometheus (orange)
Species of animal: betta
Dragon version: Yes/No (please say yes when the species is betta) Yes
Colored: Yes/No Yes
Background: White/Anything of choice Background of would betta dragons come from
Other/Extras: Nothing in particular, but feel free to add anything you want
Reference picture: (If more pics are needed just ask)

**Also, we both know you are getting ready to start school again, Vivian has a few more weeks, and school comes first so take the time you need to finish the pics. We aren't in a hurry, and will enjoy seeing any art work you finish and post in the mean time.


----------



## Perry the platypus

How's the list so far?? :-D


----------



## Asira

*The list at this moment:*
*Minnieservis* - Absolem - Betta dragon 
*Someone on DA* - ? - ? (didn't make choice yet) - ? (I'm probably going to ignore this spot because the DA person is not responding anymore...)
*TiffanyP* - Gaston - Betta dragon - surprise background
*justmel *- Helios - Betta dragon - something that makes him look like a sun god
*Skyewillow* - The Gruffalo - Betta dragon - in a garden or forest
*Perry the platypus* - Perry + Blayze the wolf - Betta dragon - white
*Mashiro* - Pharaoh - betta - white + name
*PonyJumper101* - Tsunami - betta - flaring
*ismintis* - Micah & Milo - baby betta dragon cats - playing in a pond or lake
*justmel's daughter* - Monster & Prometheus - Betta dragons - anything of the world Sada Grahera


I'm coloring and shading Minnieservis' drawing, but didn't do that for about a few days because I bought a 450 litre/120 gallon tank from someone with *free* beautiful discus fish and some other fish! I'm extremely happy!! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

EEEK!!!! Four more spots to me!!! OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Betta dragon kittens?!? *jaw drops from the sheer cuteness of it all* :-D I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## AnimalLov3

Can I have a request maybe? ^-^ What do I need to do and what are the options..?


----------



## cowboy

Oh wow I should have realized you would get so many requests. Do you still have room for Stetson?


----------



## Asira

@AnimalLov3: This is what I posted a few (yeah, I know... NOT a few) pages back when I opened requesting again.



Asira said:


> Hi everyone :-D,
> 
> I'm taking commissions from now on again. They will all be colored, unless you don't want that.
> I mostly want to draw Betta dragons, because they're so much fun to draw. One drawing takes a minimum of one day, most of the time a little more because I have a very busy life .
> If you want me to draw something else or a different animal, that's okay too, and if you want I can make a dragon version of that too, but it's not necessary. *I also draw characters of RP's, or your own made up creatures, if that's what you want, fill in the second form.*
> It could be that you really, and I mean really badly want a normal drawing of your betta, that's okay, but your drawing is going to take longer because it can be a little boring to draw for me...
> Oh, and btw, the list of commissions is 'unlimited' until I get a burn-out haha.
> 
> *Important:*
> - I want really clear pictures of what you want me to draw, and with bettas, I prefer flare pictures so their colors are better to be seen.
> - Drawings I make are © Asira/Jisca and you can only use and/or copy them if you ask my permission, the user I made the drawing for can of course use it for anything but will have to give me credit.
> 
> Fill in this form please otherwise I will not take your commission.
> 
> Username:
> Name of animal:
> Species of animal:
> Dragon version: Yes/No (please say yes when the species is betta)
> Colored: Yes/No
> Background: White/Anything of choice
> Other/Extras:
> Reference picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username:
> Name of animal/creature: (isn't necessary)
> Species or the form of the animal: (*sample 1:* Eastern dragon with horns and a mane, *sample 2:* Fire elemental wolf with a sapphire jewel on forehead)
> Colors of animal:
> Background: White/Anything of choice
> Others/Extras:
> Reference picture if you have one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For examples of my drawings take a look through the pages of this thread (or take a look at my Deviant art account: http://asirasbettas.deviantart.com/)


@cowboy: Ofcourse I still have room! :-D


----------



## Bailmint

Username: bailmint
Name of animal: Igneel
Species of animal: Betta Fish
Dragon version: No sorry DX I'd like the tribal fantasy betta for Igneel
Colored: Yes
Background: Blue
Other/Extras: Photoshop if thats what you mean XD
Reference picture:


----------



## tilli94

If you're still doing this could you do Kirin for me. He's my Dalmatian boy that was rescued for me by fenghuang and he actually is named after a horse/ dragon creature from mythology.

Username: tilli94
Name of animal: Kirin
Species: betta
Dragon version: yes please! 
Colored: whichever you think looks best
Background: up to you, also


----------



## Asira

@Bailmint: I don't want to draw tribals, as they're are way too boring to draw. It's either realistic drawing, betta dragon or something new you could maybe think of, as I like to try new things (maybe something weird like giving him clothes haha, or turning him into a different animal, like a wolf).
(Pretty boy btw :-D)

@tilly94: Added to the list! He's gorgeous! :-D

________________________________________________

I haven't been drawing in a long time, there is way too much homework :-?..... School has taken almost all my spare time. I want to draw, but when my homework is finished, there's most of the time no sun anymore which means I can't draw as I need sunlight to get the right colors. (and somedays, I'm just not motivated enough to draw.)

So, for the ones asking for a request, question yourself: Are you OK with very long waiting times? If your answer is yes, then you can request.


----------



## Asira

You know what? I'm only accepting cowboy's request if cowboy wants to request, and after that: NO MORE REQUESTS!!

And if you're too lazy to read that^ sentence: *NO MORE REQUESTS!!!!*

Ofcourse, after a long time when every request is done, I'll 'maybe' open slots. But not now, the stress of school is too much.


----------



## justmel

Hey Asira, I totally understand how school can swamp you and cause a lot of stress. I know my drawing of Helios is a couple slots down on your list, but you can remove him from the list and give yourself a tiny break that way (if you don't want to remove him put him as the last on the list & WHENEVER you get to him is fine with me).


----------



## cowboy

Cowboy would like to request. Thanks for keeping open. Can you check my album?
I think it may take a few pictures, they were taken with phone
Username: cowboy
Betta: Stetson
Species: Betta
Type: looks like tribal purple is out so the normal him? Or ?
Colour: yes


----------



## Asira

justmel said:


> Hey Asira, I totally understand how school can swamp you and cause a lot of stress. I know my drawing of Helios is a couple slots down on your list, but you can remove him from the list and give yourself a tiny break that way (if you don't want to remove him put him as the last on the list & WHENEVER you get to him is fine with me).


I'm not going to remove/move him because I really liked the design of his picture. (Yes, every drawing is already designed in my imagination.)


----------



## Asira

Here's the list at the moment to make it more organized for me to see:

*The list at this moment:*
*Minnieservis* - Absolem - Betta dragon 
*TiffanyP* - Gaston - Betta dragon - surprise background
*justmel* - Helios - Betta dragon - something that makes him look like a sun god
*Skyewillow* - The Gruffalo - Betta dragon - in a garden or forest
*Perry the platypus* - Perry + Blayze the wolf - Betta dragon - white
*Mashiro* - Pharaoh - betta - white + name
*PonyJumper101* - Tsunami - betta - flaring
*ismintis* - Micah & Milo - baby betta dragon cats - playing in a pond or lake
*justmel's daughter* - Monster & Prometheus - Betta dragons - anything of the world Sada Grahera
*Bailmint* - Igneel - betta - something blue
*tilli94* - Kirin - betta dragon - anything that fits
*cowboy* - Stetson - betta - background, yes or no?


----------



## cowboy

Asira said:


> Here's the list at the moment to make it more organized for me to see:
> 
> *The list at this moment:*
> *Minnieservis* - Absolem - Betta dragon
> *TiffanyP* - Gaston - Betta dragon - surprise background
> *justmel* - Helios - Betta dragon - something that makes him look like a sun god
> *Skyewillow* - The Gruffalo - Betta dragon - in a garden or forest
> *Perry the platypus* - Perry + Blayze the wolf - Betta dragon - white
> *Mashiro* - Pharaoh - betta - white + name
> *PonyJumper101* - Tsunami - betta - flaring
> *ismintis* - Micah & Milo - baby betta dragon cats - playing in a pond or lake
> *justmel's daughter* - Monster & Prometheus - Betta dragons - anything of the world Sada Grahera
> *Bailmint* - Igneel - betta - something blue
> *tilli94* - Kirin - betta dragon - anything that fits
> *cowboy* - Stetson - betta - background, yes or no?


Background up to you if you want something country to match his name? Wow I think that's asking alot. Whatever you would like


----------



## Perry the platypus

Have you started Perry's yet? If you haven't, You could change up Blayze's fur colors a little. Maybe add some more white? I don't know. You can decide. Thank you so much, this seems like a HUGE request. ^^;


----------



## justmel

Asira said:


> I'm not going to remove/move him because I really liked the design of his picture. (Yes, every drawing is already designed in my imagination.)


lol, Ok Asira, I can understand that one. Just get to him when you have time then. NO RUSH at all.

I hope school is going well for you & things are calming down a little.


----------



## JustinieBeanie

That tribal betta is so cool! Do you look at pictures- in this case of bettas &/or tribal designs, while you work?


----------



## Asira

I might actually finally have time to draw today. It's not that I really have no time, but I have to do my homework, and after that... no sunlight left, which means I can't draw because at that point I can't really get colors right. 

@ Perry the platypus: No, I haven't started yet. I'll add more white where it looks natural :-D.

@ justmel: Things aren't stressful at all, it's just: a lot of classes = a lot of homework.

@ JustinieBeanie: I looked at the picture all the time while I draw.

_______

I might have an idea to have things going a little faster: First make the sketches/lines of ALL the drawings at once or some time and then just color them. Or I just don't follow the list and make the drawing I feel like making at that moment.


----------



## justmel

Personally I say do what works for you. Maybe work on a few outlines and then when you have the sunlight work on coloring them in. There have got to be some that are more clear in your mind than other and may take less time to draw out & I think most people are understanding enough.

I'm glad to know it's not so much stress and just busy.


----------



## cowboy

Good things come to those that wait. In other words, don't stress yourself over it. Its kind enough for you to offer. Everyone gets school comes first  only do what you can and don't worry about what you can't.


----------



## Asira

Thanks jusmel and cowboy


----------



## Asira

I finished Absolem, but he didn't turn out really great, I'm sorry. 









I'm going to try out some new designs for the Betta dragon, because I found out they are not anatomically correct. I will try something new with Gaston. I thought some fluff would look cool too?


----------



## Asira

Have a look on the new design! I think it looks great :-D Way more fun to draw than the old one


----------



## TiffanyP

Yeah, do whatever you'd like for Gaston - I'm not picky at all and anything you draw will give me a good memory of him, since he has since passed on. I'm so excited to see what you come up with


----------



## justmel

Asira I didn't see anything wrong with Absolem, but LOVE the new design too! Love the little betta you added in that pic, just so adorable.


----------



## Asira

^ Thanks :-D


----------



## Glory

if you can can you do my betta?
Username:glory
Name of animal: malibu
Species of animal:hmdt
Dragon version: Yes
Colored: Yes
background: White
Other/Extras: 
Reference picture:


----------



## Asira

^ I'm not taking request anymore. I have to finish a lot and I have a busy real live. Maybe, if the others are finished. Your fish could be extremely pretty for a betta dragon though.


----------



## Asira

Anyone here who loves Magi? Here's a dragon version of Aladdin :-D


----------



## TiffanyP

That's awesome! I love his little pants lol


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

That is so cute!


----------



## cowboy

Great job


----------



## Asira

Thanks ! :-D


----------



## Asira

I need to get this of my chest. 
All this requests in line are giving me a HUGE art block! I don't like that. Everytime I think: Oh, I got this great idea for a dragon! But then I think: Oh, I have a trillion requests waiting. It feels better to be honest with you guys than just letting this thread 'die' till when I get the feel you forgot about this. I know I'm kinda a party p**per now, but I'd really like it if this thread got deleted as I'm not really great in handling pressure. I hope there are no hard feelings.  I'll only finish Gaston's drawing as I'm almost done with that one.


----------



## Asira

Here is Gaston:










DA link: Click


----------



## ilykadothechacha

I love the dragon and tribal ones! They are amazing! You are a very talented artist!!!!


----------



## Asira

ilykadothechacha said:


> I love the dragon and tribal ones! They are amazing! You are a very talented artist!!!!


Oh Thank you !


----------



## TiffanyP

Gahhh! I love it! Thank you so much! I appreciate all the hard work you put into it


----------



## Asira

Yay! I'm happy you like it :-D


----------



## cowboy

Asira said:


> I need to get this of my chest.
> All this requests in line are giving me a HUGE art block! I don't like that. Everytime I think: Oh, I got this great idea for a dragon! But then I think: Oh, I have a trillion requests waiting. It feels better to be honest with you guys than just letting this thread 'die' till when I get the feel you forgot about this. I know I'm kinda a party p**per now, but I'd really like it if this thread got deleted as I'm not really great in handling pressure. I hope there are no hard feelings.  I'll only finish Gaston's drawing as I'm almost done with that one.


Do what you need to do Asira. I'm not sure if its possible but maybe you can ask someone to close the thread. They are beautiful drawings but they aren't worth it if they are taking a toll on you. No hard feelings.


----------



## justmel

I'm with Cowyboy Asira. I believe you can post and ask a mod to close this thread too if you want.


----------



## Asira

I'll pm a mod. Sometime in the future I might start a fresh thread though.


----------



## Olympia

*Closed upon request.*


----------

